# línguas românicas/línguas românticas



## jos.dan

Olá a todos!
Qual é o nome correto para o grupo das línguas que inclui o português, o espanhol, o francês, o italiano é o romeno, entre outros? Em Wikipedia, o título do artigo sobre estas línguas e "línguas românicas", mas também inclui os nomes "línguas neolatinas" e "línguas latinas". No entanto, depois de agregar "línguas românicas" em Forvo, um nativo pronunciou «línguas românticas". É mais comum utilizar este nome? Pronúncia de línguas românicas: Como pronunciar línguas românicas em Português 

Obrigado desde já!


----------



## machadinho

'Línguas românicas', sem 't', ou 'neolatinas'. Acho que 'latinas' é inadequado. E 'românticas' beira o errado mesmo.


----------



## guihenning

Línguas românicas é a melhor e mais utilizada denominação. Mas também pode ser romances, neolatinas, latinas.


----------



## machadinho

O latim não está entre as línguas românicas, está? Mas é latina.


----------



## Guigo

machadinho said:


> O latim não está entre as línguas românicas, está? Mas é latina.



Neste caso, creio seria melhor dizer que é uma_ língua itálica_.


----------



## guihenning

O latim é uma língua itálica do ramo latino-falisco, que está para o português que é românica ocidental do ramo ibérico-ocidental. As línguas românicas não fazem parte da mesma família, é verdade, mas geralmente não há resistência em chamá-las de línguas latinas ou neolatinas. E pois. Falam-se na Europa latina, África, Ásia e Américas. A designação dos falantes de línguas latinas é também “latino”, então não vejo problema. Essa tentativa norte-americana de tentar tornar essa questão étnica é que é o mais bizarro. O mais campesino falante de romeno na Moldávia ou o mais ilustre francês não são nem  mais nem menos latinos que um brasileiro ou mexicano, _par exemple._


----------



## machadinho

Que toda língua românica seja latina, tudo bem. A minha dificuldade é com o caminho inverso: que toda língua latina seja românica. Não é, é? Bem, o latim não é. Por isso não consigo aceitar que 'língua românica' seja equivalente a 'língua latina'.


----------



## guihenning

Faz sentido o raciocínio, mas a literatura geralmente diz que a língua latina não é latina, mas itálica. E como esse termo é menos preciso que “língua românica”, tendo a concordar com o que você diz. O uso comum, entretanto, não é científico, refere-se apenas às línguas que vêm do latim, o que contempla mesmo o latim vulgar, que é também chamado de romanço/romance. Não é lá uma designação precisa e cem por cento correta, mas usa-se.
E tanto o é que o latim como latino-falisca está para o português como ibero-românica. Ninguém disputa que sejamos uma língua ibérica, mas pode haver narizes torcidos ao se afirmar que o latim seja uma língua latina, porque o uso comum se sobrepõe à nomenclatura precisa e científica.


----------



## machadinho

Nossa, confesso certo espanto. Mas obrigada pelo esclarecimento, G.H. De todo modo, quando se pergunta o "nome correto" do grupo de línguas em questão, o uso comum não deveria prevalecer sobre o uso científico. Imagine se a prática fosse essa na física ou no direito?


----------



## guihenning

Tem razão, mas a popularidade das línguas românicas e o hype da latina devem ter propiciado essa distinção. Normalmente se contrastam as línguas românicas com as germânicas, por exemplo, mas o correto seria contrastar as itálicas com as germânicas, pois é o que fatalmente somos como língua ao lado do latim e também do já há muito extinto falisco e mais uns outros. Esse costume criou um subgrupo das itálicas que contempla apenas as românicas, por isso toda românica é itálica mas nem toda itálica é românica. No fim das contas, até tem algum sentido, pois as românicas são similares entre si e o latim vulgar, mas normalmente bastante diferentes do latim clássico. As itálicas acabaram por ser postas de lado no seu grupinho, talvez por serem já extintas, e as vivas e modernas foram convenientemente chamadas de românicas, pois vêm do latim vulgar; por isso também podem ser chamadas de latinas sem muito franzir de cenhos pela comunidade  porque no fim das contas o latim não é bem latina, mas itálica.


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> criou um subgrupo das itálicas que contempla apenas as românicas, por isso toda românica é itálica mas nem toda itálica é românica. No fim das contas, até tem algum sentido, pois as românicas são similares entre si e o latim vulgar, mas normalmente bastante diferentes do latim clássico. As itálicas acabaram por ser postas de lado no seu grupinho, talvez por serem já extintas, e as vivas e modernas foram convenientemente chamadas de românicas, pois vêm do latim vulgar;


O latim vulgar é considerado uma língua românica? Ou românico é tudo o que suplantou o latim vulgar?


----------



## Guigo

Não vejo uma sistematização clara das línguas, em especial aquelas do tronco indo-europeu, como ocorre com a biologia, sendo que mesmo neste caso há muitas exceções e reclassificações, para não falar do surgimento da cladística, por causa de um certo Henning (não o Gui, mas o Willi), em oposição à taxonomia tradicional. Na base geral da linguística falta um Linneu.
Penso que, os diversos romances e sua extensa filharada, não deveriam ser comparadas com as línguas germânicas originais - questão de tempo histórico. Algum nome ou nomes deveriam juntar os modernos idiomas de origem germânica para comparação com os idiomas neolatinos: neo-germânicos talvez.


----------



## machadinho

Falando em cladística, vocês acreditam que existiu mesmo o tal do indo-europeu?


----------



## guihenning

Sim, ao que tudo indica, sim. Pelo menos as evidências me são plausíveis


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> O latim vulgar é considerado uma língua românica? Ou românico é tudo o que suplantou o latim vulgar?


Depende do autor. Geralmente românico é o que suplantou o latim vulgar, mas depende de como se vê. O latim vulgar tinha quase todas as características que temos como língua. Queda dos casos, tinha artigos definidos, artigos definidos antes de possessivos, ordem SVP… são características que para muitos o caracteriza como língua românica, mas muitos outros deixam o latim vulgar a ver navios e o consideram como uma mera variação do clássico.

PAULUS MARIA AMAT (L.C)
*illu Paulu amat illa Maria (L.V)

compare:
_Illu Paulu amat illa Maria _(LV)
(Il) Paolo ama (la) Maria
O Paulo ama a Maria
(Il) Paul aime (la) Marie
(El) Pablo ama (la) María

AMICUS MEUS (LC)
_*illu meu amicu _(LV)
o meu amigo
il mio amico
(el) mi amigo
mon ami


----------



## machadinho

E para complicar um pouco há que diferenciar o latim vulgar do latim da _Vulgata_ e de todo o latim erudito que veio depois e chegou firme e forte ao século XIX paralelamente às línguas românicas.


----------



## Guigo

guihenning said:


> Depende do autor. Geralmente românico é o que suplantou o latim vulgar, mas depende de como se vê. O latim vulgar tinha quase todas as características que temos como língua. Queda dos casos, tinha artigos definidos, artigos definidos antes de possessivos, ordem SVP… são características que para muitos o caracteriza como língua românica, mas muitos outros deixam o latim vulgar a ver navios e o consideram como uma mera variação do clássico.



Mas não seria o "latim vulgar" (houve várias fases e épocas) um descendente direto dos falares pastorais do proto-itálico, lá de 1000-700 AC? Foi a linguagem continuada dos povos peninsulares, enquanto em Roma burilava-se um um idioma semi-artificial que chamaram de "latim clássico", sendo na verdade mais 'literário' que de uso corrente.
Cícero, no seu particular, conversava com  amigos e servos de uma forma mais popular, digamos assim. Depois, sozinho, ia lá no grego (ático) procurar uma palavras novas para incluir em suas catilinárias e epístolas, de forma latinizada, além de variados calcos.

_"Graecia capta ferum victorem cepit et artes intulit in agrest Latio"_


----------



## guihenning

A literatura é unânime ao considerar o latim vulgar a língua dos soldados e colonos falado em toda a Europa latina à época do império. Esse sempre foi o meu ponto de partida. Não parece que era exatamente o latim do dia a dia dos romanos. Esse, ainda que diferente do culto e escrito, não era lá tão absolutamente diferente do clássico e não comportava as inovações “românicas”. A vulgata era meio que a língua geral fora de Roma e que foi sendo saborizada aqui e ali até virar o que são hoje os romances. Sabe-se que era (ou teria de ser) mais ou menos uniforme e parecida em toda a área colonizada para possibilitar que todas as línguas românicas se parecessem e partilhassem traços. Enquanto os textos de Roma vociferando contra o romanço abundam, nas localidades mais afastadas (na Récia ou Península Ibérica, p. ex.) muito pouco ou nada se falava das barbaridades feitas ao latim romano, provavelmente porque naquelas localidades os falares romanos já tinham sido praticamente perdidos. Sempre me pareceu convincente que o latim geral fosse diferente do de Roma, mesmo o romano falado.
Também fico reticente ao considerar o vulgar derivação direta do proto-itálico, porque houve inovações no curso do latim clássico que foram herdadas pelo vulgar. FLORE era FLOS e a rotacização foi unânime no latim e mesmo os autores clássicos já tinham escrito e notado que falavam diferentemente dos antigos e que um erre tinha suplantado um esse de outrora. O que você acha?
Preciso dizer que não sou nenhuma autoridade no que diz respeito a latim. A UZH obriga que os estudantes de Letras façam pelo menos dois semestres de latim, mas eu vivo enrolando porque toda aquela parafernália me dá preguiça. Já na primeira aula de _Vergleichende Romanischen Sprachen _“Línguas Românicas Comparadas”, a professora vira-se para nós e diz que quem sabe latim precisa se esquecer de que sabe porque a história das línguas românicas e o latim de que elas derivam tem muito pouco ou nada a ver com o latim “clássico” romano que ainda hoje se aprende. Nas aulas introdutórias, a breve história contada diferenciava sempre o vulgar do clássico e ainda que se reconheça que os falares normais de Roma fossem distintos do latim escrito, pouquíssimas vezes se lhe chama latim vulgar, termo que geralmente se restringe ao latim dos colonos fora da capital.


----------



## Guigo

Vou mais pela Geografia e pela História.

O mapa (Wiki) a seguir, mostra o panorama linguístico na Itália Central, por volta de 500-300 AC.
Sabines - Wikipedia

São muitas línguas e dialetos em uma área relativamente pequena. Todos devem ter contribuído para os diversos "vulgares" falados, então, que contribuíram para aquele latim vulgar, levado para os limites da República, inicialmente, e do Império, posteriormente. A questão é ou deveria ser: seria mesmo o vulgar uma variação do clássico ou este vulgar já existia bem antes?


----------



## guihenning

É uma boa pergunta, Guigo. O que me intriga sobre esses idos outros sobre a origem do vulgar que originou as línguas românicas é que se as formas (de latim) existiam concomitantemente, uma teria de ter bebido da outra e as influências tinham de se retroalimentar. Não é exatamente o que aconteceu porque as influências do "vulgar" são mais percebidas longe de Roma enquanto que o dito clássico romano não foi perdendo casos ou adquirindo novas cores do vulgar, manteve-se até relativamente estável apesar da influência deste.
Mesmo aqui na Suíça onde convivem o alto-alemão, alto alemão suíço e dialetos, as formas se retroalimentam, mas sobretudo os dialetos é que tendem a emprestar bastante do alto-alemão, por motivos óbvios. Se formos aplicar a mesma lógica ao latim (que a língua prestigiosa e dita clássica tem dominância sobre os dialetos e variantes) seria talvez mais provável que que o vulgar, sendo já tão antigo quanto o clássico, bebesse deste majoritariamente, mas o que aconteceu foi o oposto.


----------

